# Réveiller son Mac (Tiger) avec Applescript



## CBi (14 Septembre 2005)

Je ne souhaite pas éteindre mon mac le soir, juste le mettre en sommeil =

y a-t-il un moyen de le réveiller automatiquement à heure donnée avec un Script ?

Est-ce que par exemple un script avec idle continue à tourner pendant que l'ordinateur sommeille ?



Le sujet a peut-être déjà été traité mais je n'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2005)

si il est en veille profonde, il ne fait plus RIEN!


----------



## kisco (14 Septembre 2005)

dans OS X.4 Tiger tu as une option de démarrage/sortie de veille à une heure précise 

Préférences systèmes > Economie d'énergie > Programmer


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Septembre 2005)

Tout aussi disponible dans Panther, au même endroit. Le truc, c'est que le terme "Démarrer" est employé, mais en fait, c'est réactiver : Quelque soit l'état du mac, il s'allumera à l'heure dite (A mois qu'il ne soit déjà allumé....  )


----------

